# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  ديوان وردة اقل...

## دموع الورد

*ورة اقل احد دواوين الشاعر الكبير محمود درويش

..............................
أريد مزيداً من العمر * 

* سيأتي الشتاء الذي كان* 

* على هذه الأرض ما يستحق الحياة * 

* يحق لنا أن نحب الخريف * 

* وداعاً لما سوف يأتي* 

*  عناوين للروح خارج هذا المكان * 

* خسرنا ، و لم يربح الحُب* 

* نسير إلى بلد * 

* أنا من هناك * 

* أستطيع الكلام عن الحُب * 







* أريد مزيداً من العمر * 

* أريد مزيداً من العمر كي نلتقي ، و مزيداً من الاغتراب ..* 
* و لو كان قلبي خفيفاً لأطلقت قلبي عل كل نحلة ..* 

* أريد مزيداً من القلب كي أستطيع الوصول إلى ساق نخلة ..* 
* و لو كان عمري معي لانتظرتكِ خلف زجاج الغياب ..* 

* أريد مزيداً من الأغنيات لأحمل مليون باب  ... و باب * 
* و أنصبها خيمة في مهبّ البلاد ، و أسكن جملة ..* 

* أريد مزيداً من السيدات لأعرف آخر قبلة ،* 
* و أول موتٍ جميلٍ على خنجرٍ من نبيذ السّحاب ..* 

* أريد مزيداً من العمر كي يعرف القلب أهله ،* 
* و كي أستطيع الرجوع إلى  .. ساعةٍ من تراب ...* 







* سيأتي الشتاء الذي كان* 

* سيأتي الشتاء الذي كان .. للمرة العاشرة * 
* فماذا سأفعل حين يجيء الشتاء الذي كان ، ماذا سأفعل كي لا أموت كما مُت ،* 
* ما بين قلبين ، أعلى من الغيم أعلى  .. و أعلى .. * 
* أُعدّ لك  الذكريات ، و أفتح نافذةً للحمام المصاب بنسيان دفلى ،* 
* و ألمس فرو غيابك ... هل كان في وسعنا أن نحب أقل ، لنفرح أكثر ؟؟* 
* هل كان في وسعنا أن نحب أقل ... أقل ؟* 

* نُعيد إلى الحب أشياءه ، نُرجِع الروح للروح ، نُرجِع ظلاً إلى أهله..* 
* نتبادل أسماء نسياننا ، ثم نَرجع قتلى ... و أحلى ..* 
* نُعيد إلى الحب أشياءه ، زهرة الوقت في جسدين ،* 
* و لكننا لا نعود إلى نفسنا ، نفسها ، مرتين ....* 







* على هذه الأرض ما يستحق الحياة * 

* على هذه الأرض ما يستحق الحياة : تردّد إبريل ، رائحة الخبز في الفجر ، آراء امرأةٍ في الرجال ،* 
* كتابات أسخيليوس ، أول الحب ، عشبٌ على حجر * 
* أمهاتٌ تقفن على خيط ناي ، و خوف الغزاة من الذكريات ........* 

* على هذه الأرض ما يستحق الحياة : نهاية أيلول ، سيدةٌ تترك الأربعين بكامل مشمشها * 
* ساعة الشمس في السجن ، غيمٌ يقلّد سرباً من الكائنات ، هتافات شعب لمن يصعدون إلى حتفهم باسمين،* 
* و خوف الطغاة من الأغنيات ............. * 

* على هذه الأرض ما يستحق الحياة : * 
* على هذه الأرض سيدة الأرض ، أم البدايات ، أم النهايات ،* 
* كانت تسمى فلسطين ، صارت تسمى فلسطين ،* 
* سيدتي أستحق لأنك سيدتي ، أستحق الحياة .....*

----------


## دموع الورد

*
يحق لنا أن نحب الخريف 

و نحن ، يَحقّ لنا أن نحب نهايات هذا الخريف ، 
و أن نسأله : أفي الحقل مُتّسعٌ لخريفٍ جديد ، و نحن نُمدّد أجسادنا فيه فحماً ؟ 
خريفٌ ينكس أوراقه ذهباً .. 
ليتنا ورق التين ، يا ليتنا عشبةٌ مهملة ، لنشهد ما الفرق بين الفصول .. 
و يا ليتنا لم نودّع جنوب العيون لنسأل عما تساءل آباؤنا حين طاروا على قمة الرّمح ، 
يرحمنا الشِّعر و البسملة .. 
و نحن يَحِقّ لنا أن نُجفّف ليل النساء الجميلات ، 
أن نتحدّث عما يُقصّر ليل غريبَين ينتظران وصول الشمال إلى البوصلة  
خريفٌ .. و نحن يَحِقّ لنا أن نَشُم هذا الخريف ، 
و أن نسأل الليل حُلما ، أيمرض حلمٌ كما يمرض الحالمون ؟؟ 
خريفٌ.. خريفٌ .. أيُولَد شعبٌ على مقصلة ؟ 
يَحِقّ لنا أن نموت كما نشتهي أن نموت ، لتختبئ الأرض في سنبلة ..... 







وداعاً لما سوف يأتي  

وداعاً لما سوف يأتي به الوقت بعد قليل .. وداعاً .. 
وداعاً لما سوف تأتي به الأمكنة .. 
تشابه في الليل ليلي ، و في الرّمل رملي ، و ما عاد قلبي مشاعاً .. 
وداعاً لمن سأراها بلاداً لنفسي ، لمن سأراها ضياعاً .. 
سأعرف كيف سأحلم بعد قليل ، و كيف سأحلم بعد سنة ،  
و أعرف ما سوف يحدث في رقصة السيف و السوسنة ، 
و كيف سيخلع عنّي القناع القناعا ... 
أأسرق عمري لأحيا دقائق أخرى ، دقائق بين السراديب و المئذنة ، 
لأشهد طقس القيامة في حفلة الكهنة ، 
لأعرف ما كنت أعرف ؟ 
إنّي رأيت .. رأيتُ الوداعا ....  







عناوين للروح خارج هذا المكان  

عناوين للروح خارج هذا المكان ، أُحب السفر إلى قريةٍ لم تُعلّق مسائي الأخير على سروها ،  
و أُحب الشجر على سطح بيتٍ رآنا نُعذّب عصفورتين ، رآنا نربي الحصى ، 
أما كان في وُسعنا أن نُربّي أيامنا ، لتنمو على مهلٍ في اتجاه النبات ؟  
أُحب سقوط المطر على سيدات المروج البعيدة ، ماءٌ يُضيء ، و رائحةٌ صلبةٌ كالحجر .. 
أما كان في وسعنا أن نُغافل أعمارنا ،  
و أن نتطلّع أكثر نحو السماء الأخيرة قبل أُفُول القمر ؟ 
عناوين للروح خارج هذا المكان ..  
أُحب الرحيل إلى أي ريحٍ .. و لكنني لا أُحب الوصول ...  








خسرنا ، و لم يربح الحُب 

خسرنا ، و لم يربح الحُب شيئاً  
لأنك يا حُب حُبٌ ، لأنك يا حُب طفلٌ مدلّل .. 
تُكسِّر باب السماء الوحيد ، و كل الكلام الذي لم نقله .. و ترحل .. 
فكم وردةً لم نَرَ اليوم ، كم شارع لم يحطم كآبة قلبٍ مُكبّل  
و كم من فتاةً يغافلنا عمرها و يسير إلى جهةٍ لا نراها لتصهل  
و كم من نشيدٍ تنزّل فينا و كنا نياماً ، و كم من هلالٍ ترجّل ، ليرتاح فوق الوسادة .. 
كم قبلةٍ طرقت بابنا حين كنا بعيدَين عن بيتنا، 
و كم حلمٍ ضاع من نومنا حين كنا نُفتش عن خبزنا في الصخور و نعمل .. 
و كم طائرٍ رفّ حول نوافذنا حين كنا نُداعب أغلالنا في نهارٍ مُؤجّل .. 
خسرنا كثيراً و لم يربح الحُب شيئاً ، لأنّك يا حُب طفلٌ مدلّل ...... 








نسير إلى بلد  

نسير إلى بلدٍ ليس من لحمنا ، ليس من عظمنا شجر الكستنا 
و ليست حجارته ماعزاً في نشيد الجبال ، و ليست عيون الحصى سوسنا  
نسير إلى بلدٍ لا يُعلّق شمساً خصوصيةً فوقنا  
تصفق من أجلنا سيدات الأساطير : بحرٌ علينا و بحرٌ لنا  
إذا انقطع القمح و الماء عنكم ، كلوا حبّنا و اشربوا دمعنا 
مناديل سوداء للشعراء ، و صفّ تماثيل من مرمر سوف ترفع أصواتنا  
و جرنٌ ليحمي أرواحنا من غبار الزمان .. و وردٌ علينا ، و وردٌ لنا  
لكم مجدكم و لنا مجدنا ..  
آه من بلدٍ لا نرى منه إلاّ الذي لا يُرى : سرّنا  
لنا المجد .. عرشٌ على أرجلٍ قطعتها الدروب التي أوصلتنا إلى كلّ بيتٍ سوى بيتنا !  
على الروح أن تجد الروح في روحها أو تموت هنا ... 







أنا من هناك  

أنا من هناك . و لي ذكرياتٌ ، وُلدت كما تُولد الناس ، 
لي والده و بيتٌ كثير النوافذ ، لي إخوة ، أصدقاء ، و سجنٌ بنافذةٍ باردة ... 
و لي موجةٌ خطفتها النوارس ، لي مشهدي الخاص ... 
لي عشبةٌ زائدة ، و لي قمرٌ في أقاصي الكلام ، و رزقُ الطيور ، و زيتونةٌ خالدة ... 
مَرَرتُ على الأرض قبل مرور السيوف على جسدٍ حوّلوه إلى مائدة .. 
أنا من هناك ، أُعيد السماء إلى أمها حين تبكي السماءُ على أمها ،  
و أبكي لتعرفني غيمةٌ عائدة .. 
تعلّمتُ كل كلامٍ يليقُ بمحكمة الدم كي أكسر القاعدة .. 
تعلّمتُ كل الكلام ، و فكّكته كي أُركّب مُفردةً واحدة ، 
هي : الوطن ... 







أستطيع الكلام عن الحُب  

و ها أنا ذا أستطيع الكلام عن الحُب ، عن شجرٍ في طريقٍ يؤدي إلى هدف الآخرين ... 
و عن حالة الجو في بلد الآخرين ..  
و أُهدي حمام المدينة حفنة قمح .. و أسمع أصوات جيراننا و هي تحفر جلدي .... 

و ها أنا ذا أستطيع الحياة إلى آخر الشهر ..  
أبذل جهدي لأكتب ما يُقنع القلب بالنبض عندي .. و ما يُقنع الروح بالعيش بعدي ... 
و في وُسع غاردينيا أن تُجدّد عمري .. و في وُسع امرأة ٍ أن تُحدّد لحدي  

و ها أنا ذا أستطيع الذهاب إلى آخر العمر في اثنين : وحدي ، و وحدي .. 
و لا أستطيع التّواطؤ إلاّ مع الكلمات التي لم أَقُلها ، لأفدي مكوثي على حافة الأرض ، 
بين حصار الفضاء و بين جحيم التّرَدّي ... 
سأحيا كما تشتهي لُغتي أن أكون ... سأحيا بقوة هذا التحدّي .... 
*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سيأتي الشتاء الذي كان 

*سيأتي الشتاء الذي كان .. للمرة العاشرة* 
*فماذا سأفعل حين يجيء الشتاء الذي كان ، ماذا سأفعل كي لا أموت كما مُت ،* 
*ما بين قلبين ، أعلى من الغيم أعلى .. و أعلى ..* 
*أُعدّ لك الذكريات ، و أفتح نافذةً للحمام المصاب بنسيان دفلى ،* 
*و ألمس فرو غيابك ... هل كان في وسعنا أن نحب أقل ، لنفرح أكثر ؟؟* 
*هل كان في وسعنا أن نحب أقل ... أقل ؟* 

*نُعيد إلى الحب أشياءه ، نُرجِع الروح للروح ، نُرجِع ظلاً إلى أهله..* 
*نتبادل أسماء نسياننا ، ثم نَرجع قتلى ... و أحلى ..* 
*نُعيد إلى الحب أشياءه ، زهرة الوقت في جسدين ،* 
*و لكننا لا نعود إلى نفسنا ، نفسها ، مرتين ....* 


مشكورة دموع الورد الموضوع رائع جدا  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## دموع الورد

*سأقطع هذا الطريق

المجد لك أيها الكبير محمود درويش
( سأقطع هذا الطريق الطويل , وهذا الطريق الطويل , إلى آخره 
إلى آخر القلب أقطع هذا الطريق الطويل الطويل الطويل ..... 
فما عدت أخسر غير الغبار وما مات مني , وصف النخيل 
سدلُ علىَ ما يغيب . سأعبر صف النخيل . أيحتاج جرح إلى شاعره 
ليرسم رمانة للغياب ؟ سأبني لكم فوق سقف الصهيل 
ثلاثين نافذة للكناية , فلتخرجوا من رحيلٍ لتدخلوا في رحيل . )1 
هذا هو الكبير الكبير محمود درويش يلج البياض البياض بعد ما حنَت إليه الأرض فضمته إلى أحضانها , ولج درويش البياض ليبحث عنا لأن عيونه لم تتشح بالسواد بل اكتحلت بلون مأساتنا لذا دخل البياض فماذا أقول إذا رحل الشعراء ؟ .... وماذا أقول إذا رحل سيد الشعراء ؟ هل أقول رحل الطائر الأخضر هل أقول : رحل شابا متنكر بالستين ؟ فيا أيها الموت لما لم تتمهل ... لما صفعتا هكذا فجأة , كم أنت طاغ أيها الموت أم أنك أدركت حنين درويش لماجد أبو شرار ليقول له : 
( صباح الخير يا مجد 
قم أقرأ سورة العائد 
وحث السير إلى بلد فقدناه بحادث سير . )2 
أهذا أوان الرحيل , وكل الخيول الجميلة ترحل مسرعة ... سلام عليك هي الأرض تمشي ونحن نمشي إليك لأنك تعلن بدء القطاف وبدء الندى ونمشي إليك وعلى كتفينا قرابين كل العواصم , وحيدا أمشي إليك وشاهد قبرك عنقي لأن رأسك عش لكل الطيور التي لم تبدل خلاخيلها ووجهك منارة للقبور التي لم تبدل أكاليلها وصوتك عاصمة لكل البلاد التي لا تبيع تماثيلها . 

هذا هو محمود درويش ... هذا هو الذي يعرف كيف يلج بالبياض ومتى يلج بالبياض ... ها هو محمود الذي كان مشرقا كطلة الصبح فوق روابي ( البروة )3 وكان دافئا وحنونا مثل خبز الفقراء حين يخرج من (طوابين)4 القرى في الشتاءات الباردة , وكان جميلا مثل فارس تتفتح عنه زهرة الأسطورة , وواثقا وراسخا مثل سنديان بلاده . 
كان محمود درويش قريبا من روحنا ولم يزل , وها هو متوهجا يدخل بياضه , فأنا لا أرثيه ولا أبكيه , ولكني أتحدث عنه لأنهم أعلنوا موته , وها هو ذاهب إلى أرضه كي يواري التراب على الشعر , فما حال الشعر من بعدك يا صاحب الظل العالي , وماذا نقول للشعر من بعدك ؟ ماذا نقول حين تعود فرسك وحدها وفي عينها رمحك ؟ ماذا نقول لأوراقك حين تعود وحدها وبين سطورها سيفك ؟ وماذا نقول لكلماتك حين نراها جائعة لقلمك ؟ هل نقول لكل هؤلاء : ها قد عاد بلا مسافة إلى ترابه كامتداد لا يستدير , كسهم انطلق منذ البدء وما وصل . 
ها أنت تعود وتوغل في عودتك الأخيرة وتصير معبرا للذين كفوا عن العبادة منذ الطلقة التي مزقت بكارة المنفى . سيسألك الجميع كيف حال الوطن قل لهم إن فلسطين تنأى وتبتعد . سيسأل الكل كم سنة بعد وكم جيل , قل لهم ستتعبون من تعداد السنين وعد الدموع وعد الجراح وعد الشهداء . 
لا أقول وداعا فأنت حاضر حضور المطلق في فضاء نفسي , لا أقول وداعا فأنت أكبر من الموت وأوسع من اللغة حين تقول : 
(حبيبي أخاف سكوت يديك 
فحك دمي كي تنام الفرس )5 

 *

----------


## دموع الورد

يحبونني ميتا 

يحبّونني ميّتًا 

ليقولوا: لقد كان منّا، وكان لنا. 

سمعت الخطى ذاتها. 

منذ عشرين عامًا تدقّ على حائط اللّيل. 

تأتي ولا تفتح الباب. لكنّها تدخل الآن. 

يخرج منها الثّلاثة: شاعرٌ، قاتلٌ، قارئٌ. 

ألا تشربون نبيذًا? 

سألت. سنشرب. 

قالوا. متى تطلقون الرّصاص عليّ? 

سألت. أجابوا: تمهّل! 

وصفّوا الكؤوس وراحوا يغنّون للشّعب، 

قلت: متى تبدأون اغتيالي? 

فقالوا: ابتدأنا... لماذا بعثت إلى الرّوح أحذيةً! 

كي تسير على الأرض. 

قلت. فقالوا: لماذا كتبت القصيدة بيضاء 

والأرض سوداء جدًّا. 

أجبت: لأنّ ثلاثين بحرًا تصبّ بقلبي. 

فقالوا: لماذا تحبّ النّبيذ الفرنسيّ? 

قلت: لأنّي جديرٌ بأجمل امرأةٍ. 

كيف تطلب موتك? 

أزرق مثل نجومٍ تسيل من السّقف 

- هل تطلبون المزيد من الخمر? 

قالوا: سنشرب. 

قلت: سأسألكم أن تكونوا بطيئين، 

أن تقتلوني رويدًا رويدًا لأكتب شعرًا أخيرًا لزوجة قلبي. 

ولكنّهم يضحكون ولا يسرقون من البيت 

غير الكلام الذي سأقول لزوجة قلبي..

----------


## دموع الورد

تصبحون على وطن 

عندما يذهب الشهداء الى النوم أصحو 

وأحرسهم من هواة الرّثاء 



أقول لهم : 

تصبحون على وطن، 

من سحابٍ ومن شجرٍ، 

من سراب وماء 



أهنئهم بالسلامة من حادث المستحيل 

ومن قيمة المذبح الفائضة 

وأسرق وقتا لكي يسرقوني من الوقت. 



هل كلنا شهداء؟ 



وأهمس : 

يا أصدقائي اتركوا حائطا واحداً، 

لحبال الغسيل، 

اتركوا ليلةً للغناء 



اعلّق أسماءكم أين شئتم فناموا قليلاً، 

وناموا على سلم الكرمة الحامضة 



لأحرس أحلامكم من خناجر حراسكم 

وانقلاب الكتاب على الأنبياء 



وكونوا نشيد الذي لا نشيد له 

عندما تذهبون إلى النوم هذا المساء 



أقول لكم : 

تصبحون على وطنٍ 

حمّلوه على فرس راكضه 



وأهمس : 



يا أصدقائي لن تصبحوا مثلنا ... 

حبل مشنقةٍ غامضه ! 



سلام عليك 

لديني ... لديني لأعرف في أي أرضٍ أموت 

وفي أي أرضٍ سأبعث حيا 



سلامٌ عليك وأنت تعدّين نار الصّباح، 

سلامٌ عليك...سلامٌ عليك. 

أما آن لي أن أقدّم بعض الهدايا إليك 

أما آن لي أن أعود إليك؟ 

لديني لأشرب منك حليب البلاد 

وأبقى صبياً على ساعديك 

وأبقى صبياً إلى أبد الآبدين. 

أما آن لي أن أقدّم بعض الهدايا إليك 

أما آن لي أن أعود إليك؟ 



أمي! أضعت يد يّا على خصر امرأةٍ من سراب 

أعانق رملاً أعانق ظلاً 



رأيت كثيراً يا أمي رأيت 

لديني لأبقى على راحتيك 

آه، يا أمي 



أحنّ إلى خبز صوتك أمّي! 

أحنّ إليك يا أمّي 



أحنّ إلى خبز أمي، وقهوة أمي، ولمسة أمي... 

وتكبر فيّ الطفولة يوماً على صدر يومٍٍ 

وأعشق عمري لأني إذا متّ 

أخجل من دمع أمي!

----------


## دموع الورد

أنا يوسف يا أبي 

أنا يوسفٌ يا أبي. 

يا أبي، إخوتي لا يحبّونني، 

لا يريدونني بينهم يا أبي. 

يعتدون عليّ ويرمونني بالحصى والكلام. 

يريدونني أن أموت لكي يمدحوني. 

وهم أوصدوا باب بيتك دوني. 

وهم طردوني من الحقل. 

هم سمّموا عنبي يا أبي. 

وهم حطّموا لعبي يا أبي. 

حين مرّ النّسيم ولاعب شعري 

غاروا وثاروا عليّ وثاروا عليك، 

فماذا صنعت لهم يا أبي? 

الفراشات حطّت على كتفيّ، 

ومالت عليّ السّنابل، 

والطّير حطّت على راحتيّ. 

فماذا فعلت أنا يا أبي، 

ولماذا أنا? 

أنت سمّيتني يوسفًا، 

وهمو أوقعوني في الجبّ، واتّهموا الذّئب; 

والذّئب أرحم من إخوتي.. 

أبت! هل جنيت على أحدٍ عندما قلت إنّي: 

رأيت أحد عشر كوكبًا، والشّمس والقمر، رأيتهم لي ساجدين? . 



مطار أثينا 

مطار أثينا يوزّعنا للمطارات. 

قال المقاتل: أين أقاتل? 

صاحت به حاملٌ: أين أهديك طفلك? 

قال الموظّف: أين أوظّف مالي? 

فقال المثقّف: مالي ومالك? 

قال رجال الجمارك: من أين جئتم? 

أجبنا: من البحر. 

قالوا: إلى أين تمضون? 

قلنا: إلى البحر. 

قالوا: وأين عناوينكم? 

قالت امرأةٌ من جماعتنا: بقجتي قريتي. 

في مطار أثينا انتظرنا سنينا. 

تزوّج شابٌّ فتاةً ولم يجدا غرفةً للزّواج السّريع. 

تساءل: أين أفضّ بكارتها? 

فضحكنا وقلنا له: يا فتىً، لا مكان لهذا السّؤال. 

وقال المحلّل فينا: يموتون من أجل ألاّ يموتوا. 

يموتون سهوًا. 

وقال الأديب: مخيّمنا ساقطٌ لا محالة. 

ماذا يريدون منّا? 

وكان مطار أثينا يغيّر سكّانه كلّ يومٍ. 

ونحن بقينا مقاعد فوق المقاعد ننتظر البحر، 

كم سنةً يا مطار أثينا!...

----------


## دموع الورد

* عندما يذهب الشهداء الى النوم* 

 
*عندما يذهب الشهداء الى النوم أصحو*

*وأحرسهم من هواة الرِّثاء*


*أقول لهم* 

*تُصبحون على وطن*

*من سحابٍ ومن شجرٍ* 

*من سراب وماء*


*أهنئُهُم بالسلامةِ من حادثِ المُستحيل*

*ومن قيمة المذبح الفائضة*

*وأسرقُ وقتَا لكي يسرقوني من الوقتِ*


*هل كُلُنا شهداء؟*


*وأهمس* 

*يا أصدقائي اتركوا حائطاَ واحداً* 

*لحبال الغسيل*

*اتركوا ليلةًَ للغناء*


*اُعلِّق أسماءكم أين شئتم فناموا قليلاً*

*وناموا على سلم الكرمة الحامضة*


*لأحرس أحلامكم من خناجر حُراسكم* 

*وانقلاب الكتاب على الأنبياء*


*وكونوا نشيد الذي لا نشيد له* 

*عندما تذهبون إلى النوم هذا المساء*


*أقول لكم* 

*تصبحون على وطنٍ* 

*حمّلوه على فرس راكضه*


*وأهمس* 


*يا أصدقائي لن تصبحوا مثلنا* 

*حبل مشنقةٍ غامضه*

----------


## دموع الورد

تعليق:

[sor2]http://www.alhourriah.org/UserFiles/Image/Darweesh251.jpg[/sor2]

** ربما تمتاز قصيدة درويش عن سواه باهتمام زائد بالإيقاع، فهو ماء القصيدة...*
** في «ورد أقل» انتقال إلى لغة الحياة، عمق وتقنية عالية، سخرية سياسية لا تشبه وتريات مظفر النواب ولا هجائيات القباني السياسية...*
** خطاب درويش حميمي وصوفي، وهو نيرودا فلسطيني، وهوميروس شعبها...*
** بلا شك طرأ تغير على إيقاع قصيدة التفعيلة (الحرة) على يد روادها، من عهد الراحلة نازك الملائكة، أمل دنفل، صلاح عبد الصبور وعبد الوهاب البياتي وأدونيس وأحمد عبد المعطي حجازي..ودرويش وغيرهم من الشعراء...*
حيث تبنى على التفعيلة أو تفعيلة مقاربة نحو فعولن //?/? من المتقارب وفعلن ///? من المتدارك ويربط القصيدة خيط موسيقي داخلي من بدايتها إلى نهايتها. وربما تمتاز قصيدة درويش، عن سواه، باهتمام زائد بالإيقاع، فهو ماء القصيدة. وإلى يومنا أثبتت القصيدة الحرة بجدارة أنها قادرة على التعبير عن الحياة والكون.
(ورد أقل) نموذجاً انتقال إلى لغة الحياة وابتعاد عن الخطابة ودرويش شاعر مدهش واستثنائي أو ظاهرة استثنائية وشاعر أصيل وصاحب رؤية نافذة، مخلص لشعره مطور لمشروعه الشعري باقتدار.
في قصيدة (ورد أقل) عمق وتقنية عالية ليس هجائياً كمظفر النواب صاحب (وتريات ليلية) أو كنزار قباني وهو يصب جام غضبه على ملوك ورؤساء الدول بل هو ساحر سياسياً ومحمود ضد حرق الذات ـ الذات الفلسطينية ـ كما أنه ضد الاقتتال الذي يحدث ويحدث للأسف ولا يزال فهو فلسطيني وطني حتى التخاع.
يظهر في قصيدة (يعانق قاتله)
أخي يا أخي ما صنعت
لتغتالني؟
فوقنا طائرات فصوب إلى فوق:
أطلق جحيمك أبعد مني أو 
ماذا تقول؟ ستقتلني كي يعود
العدو إلى بيته بيتنا وتعود إلى 
لعبة الكهف
* لا للاغتراب الكامل
رغم ذلك لا يعلن الشاعر انفصاله أو رغبته في الانفصال عن ذلك (الآخر) الفلسطيني لا يبلغ درويش درجة الاغتراب الكاملة ورغم حدة الاقتتال الذاتي نرى الاتحاد بين الشاعر والمقاتل الفصائلي المخاطب ويخاطب متحديه بطريقة حميمة أخي يا أخي...
والسؤال يطرح نفسه هل خاطب درويش الفصائلي، بنفس ما خاطب به من قبل ربما من قرأ كتابته الأخيرة (أنت منذ الآن غيرك) أو كلمته التي ألقاها في حيفا. وخص بها جريدة الحياة اللندنية بعنوان (أنتم يا ملح هذه الأرض) ربما باعتقادي يرى الانفصال الكامل عن كل من هو عشائري ومصلحي برؤية الواضح واضعاً اعتباره الأول الوطن.
من أجواء كلمته والتي نشرتها (الحياة والهدف) نورد:
1ـ هل كان علينا أن نسقط من علو شاهق ونرى دمنا على أيدينا لندرك أننا لسنا ملائكة كما كنا نظن؟
2ـ لا أخجل من هويتي فهي ما زالت قيد التأليف ولكني أخجل من بعض ما جاء في مقدمة ابن خلدون أنت منذ الآن غيرك!
* الترقيم الدلالي التزييني
باعتقادي خطاب درويش مختلف عن كل خطاب في شعره فالأحداث مؤسفة والمستفيد الوحيد هو العدو. لنستمع إليه بخاطب أمه موظفاً علامات الترقيم (التزييني) وذلك لغاية دلالية مسلم بها وكأني به يكتب رسالة نثرية مستحضراً أمه:
أحن إلى خبز صوتك أمي!
أحن إلى كل شيء... أحن إلي
أحن إليك
مخاطبة حميمية ذات بعد إنساني فالكلام يخفف من العناء أثناء الرحيل أو السفر:
تكلم تكلم لنعرف حداً لهذا
السفر
فالغناء والنشيد ليس عند هذا الحد فحسب بل هو ذات الشاعر والغناء هنا للأم للوطن ـ وهناك أي فلسطين ـ المرأة التي أحبها درويش ودعا للنضال من أجلها:
أعد لسيدتي صورتي ـ مزقي 
صورتي حين يصهل فيك حصان
جديد
(وأحد عشر كوكباً) خصه درويش بفلسطين ـ المخاطب.
الروح خارج المكان
إذن خطاب درويش في (ورد أقل) وخطاباته الأخيرة ربما خطاب اتحاد أو انفصال، إضافة إلى خطاباته التي يعلن عنها ويصرح بها في «عناوين للروح خارج هذا المكان» 
أحب الرحيل
إلى أي ريح... ولكنني لا أحب 
الوصول
ودرويش صوفي بل يفصح عن صوفية كما فعل صلاح عبد الصبور في قوله:
إن قلت لصاح انتشيت قال كيف / والسندباد كالإعصار إن يهدأ تمت.
وخير تصريح لمحمود درويش عن صوفيته في قوله:
تضيق بنا الأرض... تحشرنا
في الممر الأخير فنخلع أعضاءنا
كي نمر
فالشاعر هنا مستغرق في ذاته، وروحه التي يبحث عنها فالطريق عناء ومجاهدة ومعاناة زمنية أو مع الزمن.
والخطابية تبرز عند درويش في الحنين إلى الماضي الحنين إلى الماضي رحيل.. رحيل إلى الحياة الآمنة والاستقرار ارتباط بالحياة يقول: 
تكلم عن الأمس يا صاحبي كي أرى
صوتي في الهديل
ونرى في شعره أيضاً حنين للأرض ومخاطبة للذكريات للحياة وذلك حين يقول: 
أنا من هناك ولي ذكريات
ولدت كما يولد الناس لي والدة
وبيت كثير النوافذ لي إخوة
أصدقاء وسجن بنافذة باردة
إذن خطاب درويش خطاب حميمي وصوفي، وخطابه في مرحلته الأخيرة مختلف تماماً عن خطاباته (في ورد أقل) أو قصائده اللاحقة وباعتقادي بالرغم مما حدث ولا يزال يحدث، فقد أثبت محمود درويش أنه نيرودا فلسطين وهوميروس شعبها.

----------


## دموع الورد

أجمل حب 
 

 كما ينبت العشب بين مفاصل صخرة 
وجدنا غريبين يوما 
و كانت سماء الربيع تؤلف نجما ... و نجما 
و كنت أؤلف فقرة حب.. 
لعينيك.. غنيتها! 
أتعلم عيناك أني انتظرت طويلا 
كما انتظر الصيف طائر 
و نمت.. كنوم المهاجر 
فعين تنام لتصحو عين.. طويلا 
و تبكي على أختها ، 
حبيبان نحن، إلى أن ينام القمر 
و نعلم أن العناق، و أن القبل 
طعام ليالي الغزل 
و أن الصباح ينادي خطاي لكي تستمرّ 
على الدرب يوما جديداً ! 
صديقان نحن، فسيري بقربي كفا بكف 
معا نصنع الخبر و الأغنيات 
لماذا نسائل هذا الطريق .. لأي مصير 
يسير بنا ؟ 
و من أين لملم أقدامنا ؟ 
فحسبي، و حسبك أنا نسير... 
معا، للأبد 
لماذا نفتش عن أغنيات البكاء 
بديوان شعر قديم ؟ 
و نسأل يا حبنا ! هل تدوم ؟ 
أحبك حب القوافل واحة عشب و ماء 
و حب الفقير الرغيف ! 
كما ينبت العشب بين مفاصل صخرة 
وجدنا غريبين يوما 
و نبقى رفيقين دوما

----------


## دموع الورد

الموعد الأول 
 


 شدّت على  يدي  
ووشوشتني كلمتين  
أعزّ ما ملكته طوال يوم :   
" سنلتقي غدا "  
و لفّها الطريق  
حلقت ذقني مرتين ! 
مسحت نعلي مرتين  
أخذت ثوب صاحبي ... و ليرتين ... 
لأشتري حلوى لها و قهوة مع حليب ! .... 
                * 
وحدي على المقعد  
و العاشقون يبسمون...  
و خافقي يقول:   
و نحن سوف نبتسم ! 
              * 
لعلّها قادمة على الطريق...  
لعلّها سهت .  
لعلّها ... لعلّها  
و لم تزل دقيقتان ! 
              *  
النصف بعد الرابعة  
النصف مر  
و ساعة ... و ساعتان  
و امتدت الظلال  
و لم تجيء من وعدت  
في النصف بعد الرابعة

----------


## دموع الورد

الحزن و الغضب 
 


 الصوت في شفتيك لا يطرب  
و النار في رئتيك لا تغلب  
و أبو أبيك على حذاء مهاجر يصلب وشفاهها تعطي سواك و نهدها يحلب  
فعلام لا تغضب  
-1- 
أمس التقينا في طريق الليل من حان لحان  
شفتاك حاملتان  
كل أنين غاب السنديان  
ورويت لي للمرة الخمسين  
حب فلانه و هوى فلان  
وزجاجة الكونياك  
و الخيام و السيف اليماني  
عبثا تخدر جرحك المفتوح  
عربدة القناني  
عبثا تطوع يا كنار الليل جامحة الأماني  
الريح في شفتيك تهدم ما بنيت من الأغاني  
فعلام لا تغضب  
-2- 
قالوا إبتسم لتعيش  
فابتسمت عيونك للطريق  
و تبرأت عيناك من قلب يرمده الحريق  
و حلفت لي إني سعيد يا رفيق  
و قرأت فلسفة ابتسامات الرقيق  
الخمر و الخضراء و الجسد الرشيق  
فإذا رأيت دمي بخمرك  
كيف تشرب يا رفيق  
-3- 
القرية الأطلال  
و الناطور و الأرض و اليباب  
و جذوع زيتوناتكم  
أعشاش بوم أو غراب  
من هيأ المحراث هذا العام  
من ربي التراب  
يا أنت أين أخوك أين أبوك  
إنهما سراب  
من أين جئت أمن جدار  
أم هبطت من السحاب  
أترى تصون كرامة الموتى  
و تطرق في ختام الليل باب  
 و علام لا تغضب  
-4- 
أتحبها  
أحببت قبلك  
و ارتجفت على جدائلها الظليلة  
كانت جميله  
لكنها رقصت على قبري و أيامي القليلة  
و تحاصرت و الآخرين بحلبة الرقص الطويلة  
و أنا و أنت نعاتب التاريخ  
و العلم الذي فقد الرجوله  
من نحن  
دع نزق الشوارع  
يرتوي من ذل رايتنا القتيلة  
فعلام لا تغضب  
-5- 
إنا حملنا الحزن أعواما و ما طلع الصباح  
و الحزن نار تخمد الأيام شهوتنا  
و توقظها الرياح  
و الريح عندك كيف تلجمها  
و ما لك من سلاح  
إلا لقاء الريح و النيران  
في وطن مباح

----------


## دموع الورد

حنين إلى الضوء 
 
 

 ماذا يثير الناس لو سرنا على ضوء النهار  
و حملت عنك حقيبة اليد و المظلة  
و أخذت ثغرك عند زاوية الجدار  
و قطفت قبلة  
عيناك  
أحلم أن أرى عينيك يوما تنعسان  
فأرى هدوء البحر عند شروق شمس  
شفتاك  
أحلم أن أرى شفتيك حين تقبلان  
فأرى اشتعال الشمس في ميلاد عرس  
ماذا يغيظ الليل لو أوقدت عندي شمعتين  
 و رأيت وجهك حين يغسله الشعاع  
و رأيت نهر العاج يحرسه رخام الزورقين  
فأعود طفلا للرضاع  
من بئر مأساتي أنادي مقلتيك  
كي تحملا خمر الضياء إلى عروقي  
ماذا يثير الناس لو ألقيت رأسي في يديك  
و طويت خصرك في الطريق

----------


## دموع الورد

الحديقة النائمة 
 
 

 سرقت يدي حين عانقها النوم ،  
غطّيت أحلامها ، 
نظرت إلى عسل يختفي خلف جفنين،  
صلّيت من أجل ساقين معجزتين ،  
إنحنيت على نبضها المتواصل،  
شاهدت قمحا على مرمر ونعاس،  
بكت قطرة من دمي  
فارتجفت… 
الحديقة نائمة في سريري . 
ذهبت إلى الباب ،  
لم التفت نحو روحي التي واصلت نومها 
سمعت رنين خطاها القديم وأجراس قلبي 
ذهبت إلى الباب 
- مفتاحها في حقيبتها 
وهي نائمة كالملاك الذي مارس الحب - 
ليل على مطر في الطريق ، ولا صوت يأتي 
سوى نبضها والمطر . 
ذهبت إلى الباب ،  
يفتح الباب،  
أخرج . 
ينغلق الباب. 
يخرج ظلي ورائي . 
لماذا أقول وداعا ؟ 
من الآن صرت غريبا عن الذكريات وبيتي. 
هبطت السلالم ،  
لا صوت يأتي 
سوى نبضها والمطر 
وخطوي على درج نازل 
من يديها إلى رغبة في السفر  . 
وصلت إلى الشجره 
هنا قبلتني 
هنا ضربتني صواعق من فضة وقرنفل . 
هنا كان عالمها يبتدىء 
هنا كان عالمها ينتهي . 
وقفت ثواني من زنبق وشتاء ،  
مشيت ،  
ترددت  ،  
ثم مشيت ،  
 أخذت خطاي وذاكرتي المالحه 
مشيت معي . 
لا وداع ولا شجره 
فقد نامت الشهوات وراء الشبابيك ،  
نامت جميع العلاقات ،  
نامت جميع الخيانات خلف الشبابيك ،  
نام رجال المباحث أيضا .. 
وريتا تنام … وتوقظ أحلامها . 
في الصباح ستأخذ قبلتها ،  
وأيامها ،  
ثم تحضر لي قهوتي العربية 
وقهوتها بالحليب . 
وتسأل للمرة الألف عن حبّنا 
وأجيب 
بأني شهيد اليدين اللتين 
تعدان لي قهوتي في الصباح . 
وريتا تنام … تنام وتوقظ أحلامها 
- نتزوج؟  
نعم  . 
- متى ؟ 
حين ينمو البنفسج 
على قبعات الجنود . 
طويت الأزقة ، مبنى البريد ، مقاهي الرصيف ، نوادي 
الغناء ، وأكتشاك بيع التذاكر . 
أحبّك ريتا . أحبّك . نامي وأرحل 
بلا سبب كالطيور العنيفة أرحل 
بلا سبب كالرياح الضعيفة أرحل 
أحبّك ريتا .أحبّك . نامي 
سأسأل بعد ثلاثة عشر شتاء 
سأسأل :  
أما زلت نائمة 
أم صحوت من النوم … 
ريتا ! أحبّك ريتا 
أحبّك …

----------


## دموع الورد

هذه ايضا من قصائده المشهوره:

أحن إلى خبز أمي 
 وقهوة أمي 
 ولمسةِ أمي 
 وتكبر فيَّ الطفولة 
 يوماً على صدرِ يومِ 
 وأعشق عمري لأنّي 
 إذا مت 
 أخجل من دمع أمّي 

 خذيني، إذا عدت يوماً 
 وشاحاً لهدبك 
 وغطّي عظامي بعشبٍ 
 تعمّد من طهرِ كعبك 
 وشدّي وثاقي 
 بخصلةِ شَعر 
 بخيطٍ يلوّح في ذيل ثوبك 
 عساني أصير إلهاً 
 إلهاً أصير 
 !إذا ما لمست قرارةَ قلبك 

 ضعيني، إذا ما رجعت 
 وقوداً بتنّور نارك 
 وحبل الغسيل على سطح دارك 
 لأني فقدت الوقوف 
 بدونِ صلاةِ نهارك 
 هرمت، فردّي نجومَ الطفولة 
 حتّى أُشارك 
 صغار العصافير 
 دربَ الرجوع 
 لعشِّ انتظارك

 محمود درويش

----------


## دموع الورد

بعضاً من روائعه:


لوصف زهر اللوز، لا موسوعة الأزهار 
تسعفني، ولا القاموس يسعفني...
سيخطفني الكلام إلى أحابيل البلاغة
والبلاغة تجرح المعنى وتمدح جرحه، 
كمذكر يملي على الأنثى مشاعرها
فكيف يشع زهر اللوز في لغتي أنا
وأنا الصدى؟
وهو الشفيف كضحكة مائية نبتت 
على الأغصان من خفر الندى...
وهو الخفيف كجملة بيضاء موسيقية...
وهو الضعيف كلمح خاطرة 
تطل على أصابعنا
ونكتبها سدى
وهو الكثيف كبيت شعر لا يدون 
بالحروف
لوصف زهر اللوز تلزمني زيارات إلى
اللاوعي ترشدني إلى أسماء عاطفة
معلقة على الأشجار. ما اسمه؟
ما اسم هذا الشيء في شعرية اللاشيء؟
يلزمني اختراق الجاذبية والكلام،
لكي أحس بخفة الكلمات حين تصير
طيفا هامسا فأكونها وتكونني
شفافة بيضاء
لا وطن ولا منفى هي الكلمات،
بل ولع البياض بوصف زهر اللوز
لا ثلج ولا قطن فما هو في
تعاليه على الأشياء والأسماء
لو نجح المؤلف في كتابة مقطع ٍ
في وصف زهر اللوز، لانحسر الضباب
عن التلال، وقال شعب كامل:
هذا هوَ
هذا كلام نشيدنا الوطني!

----------


## دموع الورد

ايها المارون في الكلمات العابرة
 احملوا أسمائكم وانصرفوا
 وأسحبوا ساعاتكم من وقتنا ،و أنصرفوا
 وخذوا ما شئتم من زرقة البحر و رمل الذاكرة
 و خذوا ما شئتم من صور،كي تعرفوا
 انكم لن تعرفوا
 كيف يبني حجر من ارضنا سقف السماء  
 ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة 
 منكم السيف - ومنا دمنا
 منكم الفولاذ والنار- ومنا لحمنا 
 منكم دبابة اخرى- ومنا حجر
 منكم قنبلة الغاز - ومنا المطر
 وعلينا ما عليكم من سماء وهواء
 فخذوا حصتكم من دمنا وانصرفوا
 وادخلوا حفل عشاء راقص..و انصرفوا
 وعلينا ،نحن، ان نحرس ورد الشهداء 
 و علينا ،نحن، ان نحيا كما نحن نشاء 
 ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة
 كالغبار المر مروا اينما شئتم ولكن
 لا تمروا بيننا كالحشرات الطائرة
 خلنا في ارضنا ما نعمل 
 و لنا قمح نربيه و نسقيه ندى اجسادنا 
 :و لنا ما ليس يرضيكم هنا
 حجر.. او خجل
 فخذوا الماضي،اذا شئتم الىسوق التحف
 و اعيدوا الهيكل العظمي للهدهد، ان شئتم 
 على صحن خزف
 لناما ليس يرضيكم ،لنا المستقبل ولنا في ارضنا ما نعمل 
 ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابره
 كدسوا اوهامكم في حفرة مهجورة ، وانصرفوا
 واعيدوا عقرب الوقت الى شرعية العجل المقدس
 !او الى توقيت موسيقىمسدس
 فلنا ما ليس يرضيكم هنا ، فانصرفوا
 ولنا ما ليس فيكم : وطن ينزف و شعبا ينزف 
 وطنا يصلح للنسيان او للذاكرة
 ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة
 آن ان تنصرفوا 
 وتقيموا اينما شئتم ولكن لا تقيموا يننا
 آن ان تنصرفوا 
 ولتموتوا اينما شئتم ولكن لا تموتو بيننا
 فلنا في ارضنا مانعمل
 ولنا الماضي هنا
 ولنا صوت الحياة الاول
 ولنا الحاضر،والحاضر ، والمستقبل
 ولنا الدنيا هنا...و الاخرة 
 فاخرجوا من ارضنا
 من برنا ..من بحرنا
 من قمحنا ..من ملحنا ..من جرحنا
 من كل شيء،واخرجوا 
 من ذكريات الذاكرة
 ايها المارون بين الكلمات العابرة!.. 
 ..................................................  .......................

----------


## دموع الورد

لبلادنا، 
 وَ هِيَ القريبة من كلام اللّهِ، 
 سَقفٌ من سحابْ 
 لبلادنا، 
 وهي البعيدة عن صفاتِ الاسم، 
 خارطة الغيابْ 
 لبلادنا، 
 وهي الصغيرة مثل حبّة سُمْسُم، 
 أفقٌ سماويٌ ... وهاوية خفيَّة 
 لبلادنا، 
 وهي الفقيرة مثل أجنحة القطا، 
 كتب مُقَدَّسَة ... وجرحٌ في الهويّة 
 لبلادنا، 
 وهي المطوَّقَة الممزَّقة التلال، 
 كمائنُ الماضي الجديد 
 لبلادنا، وهي السَّبِيّة 
 حُريَّة الموت اشتياقا واحتراقا 
 وبلادنا، في ليلها الدمويّ 
 جَوْهَرَة تشعّ على البعيد على البعيد 
 تضيء خارجَها ... 
 وأمّا نحن، داخلها، 
 فنزدادُ اختناقا!
 ..................................................  ....... 
 أحن إلى خبز أمي 
 وقهوة أمي 
 ولمسة أمي 
 وتكبر فيا الطفولة 
 يوماً على صدر يومي 
 وأعشق عمري لإني إذا مت أخجل 
 من دمع أمي 
 خذيني إمي إذا عدت يوماً 
 وشاحاً لهدبك 
 وغطي عظامي بعشب 
 تعمد من طهر كعبك 
 وشدي وثاقي بخصلة شعر 
 بخيط يلوح في ذيل ثوبك 
 عساني أصير إلهاً 
 إلهاً أصير
 إذا ما لمست قرارة قلبك 
 ضعيني إذا ما رجعت 
 وقوداً بتنور نارك 
 وحبل غسيل على سطح دارك 
 لأني فقدت الوقوف 
 بدون صلاة نهارك
 هرمت فردي نجوم الطفولة 
 حتى أشارك 
 صغار العصافير 
 درب الرجوع لعش انتظارك
 .................

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكورة دموع الورد الموضوع رائع جدا :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

العفو زهره...

----------


## دموع الورد

*قصيدة نثرية*
*صَيْفٌ خريفيٌّ على التلال كقصيدةٍ نثرية. النسيمُ إيقاعٌ خفيفٌ أُحسّ به ولا أسمعه في تواضع الشجيرات. والعشب المائل إلى الاصفرار صُوَرٌ تتقشَّف، وتُغْري البلاغةَ بالتشبُّه بأفعالها الماكرة. لا احتفاء على هذه الشعاب إلاَّ بالمتاح من نشاط الدُوريِّ، نشاط يراوح بين معنىً وعَبَث. والطبيعة جسد يتخفّف من البهرجة والزينة، ريثما ينضج التين والعنب والرُمَّان ونسيانُ شهواتٍ يوقظها المطر. "لولا حاجتي الغامضة إلى الشعر لما كُنْتُ في حاجة إلى شيء" يقول الشاعر الذي خفَّتْ حماستُهُ فقلَّتْ أخطاؤه. ويمشي، لأن الأطباء نصحوه بالمشي بلا هدف لتمرين القلب على لامبالاةٍ ما ضروريّةٍ للعافية. وإذا هَجَسَ، فليس بأكثرَ من خاطرةٍ مجانيّة. الصيف لا يصلح للإنشاد إلاّ فيما ندر. الصيف قصيدةٌ نثرية لا تكترث بالنسور المحلقة في الأعالي.*

----------


## دموع الورد

*بـطـاقـة هـويـة* *سجِّل
أنا عربي 
ورقمُ بطاقتي خمسونَ ألفْ 
وأطفالي ثمانيةٌ 
وتاسعهُم.. سيأتي بعدَ صيفْ 
فهلْ تغضبْ؟*  *سجِّلْ* *أنا عربي 
وأعملُ مع رفاقِ الكدحِ في محجرْ 
وأطفالي ثمانيةٌ 
أسلُّ لهمْ رغيفَ الخبزِ، 
والأثوابَ والدفترْ 
من الصخرِ 
ولا أتوسَّلُ الصدقاتِ من بابِكْ 
ولا أصغرْ 
أمامَ بلاطِ أعتابكْ 
فهل تغضب؟*  *سجل
أنا عربي 
أنا إسمٌ بلا لقبِ 
صبورٌ في بلادٍ كلُّ ما فيها 
يعيشُ بفورةِ الغضبِ 
جذوري
قبلَ ميلادِ الزمانِ رستْ 
وقبلَ تفتّحِ الحقبِ 
وقبلَ السّروِ والزيتونِ 
.. وقبلَ ترعرعِ العشبِ 
أبي.. من أسرةِ المحراثِ 
لا من سادةٍ نجبِ 
وجدّي كانَ فلاحاً 
بلا حسبٍ.. ولا نسبِ! 
يعلّمني شموخَ الشمسِ قبلَ قراءةِ الكتبِ 
وبيتي كوخُ ناطورٍ 
منَ الأعوادِ والقصبِ 
فهل ترضيكَ منزلتي؟ 
أنا إسمٌ بلا لقبِ* *سجلْ
أنا عربي 
ولونُ الشعرِ.. فحميٌّ 
ولونُ العينِ.. بنيٌّ 
وميزاتي:
على رأسي عقالٌ فوقَ كوفيّه 
وكفّي صلبةٌ كالصخرِ 
تخمشُ من يلامسَها 
وعنواني:
أنا من قريةٍ عزلاءَ منسيّهْ 
شوارعُها بلا أسماء 
وكلُّ رجالها في الحقلِ والمحجرْ 
فهل تغضبْ؟*  *سجِّل!
أنا عربي 
سلبتَ كرومَ أجدادي 
وأرضاً كنتُ أفلحُها 
أنا وجميعُ أولادي 
ولم تتركْ لنا.. ولكلِّ أحفادي 
سوى هذي الصخورِ
فهل ستأخذُها 
حكومتكمْ.. كما قيلا؟
إذنْ
سجِّل.. برأسِ الصفحةِ الأولى 
أنا لا أكرهُ الناسَ 
ولا أسطو على أحدٍ 
ولكنّي.. إذا ما جعتُ 
آكلُ لحمَ مغتصبي 
حذارِ.. حذارِ.. من جوعي 
ومن غضبي*

----------


## دموع الورد

*مقتطفات من قصيدة الارض* *في شهر آذار، في سنة الإنتفاضة، قالت لنا الأرضُ أسرارها الدموية. في شهر آذار مرّت أمام البنفسج والبندقيّة خمس بنات. وقفن على باب مدرسة إبتدائية، واشتعلن مع الورد والزعتر البلديّ. افتتحن نشيد التراب. دخلن العناق النهائي – آذار يأتي إلى الأرض من باطن الأرض يأتي، ومن رقصة الفتيات – البنفسج مال قليلاً ليعبر صوت البنات. العصافيرُ مدّت مناقيرها في اتّجاه النشيد وقلبي.* *أنا الأرض
والأرض أنت
خديجةُ! لا تغلقي الباب
لا تدخلي في الغياب
سنطردهم من إناء الزهور وحبل الغسيل
سنطردهم عن حجارة هذا الطريق الطويل
سنطردهم من هواء الجليل.
وفي شهر آذار، مرّت أمام البنفسج والبندقيّة خمس بناتٍ. سقطن على باب مدرسةٍ إبتدائيةٍ. للطباشير فوق الأصابع لونُ العصافيرِ. في شهر آذار قالت لنا الأرض أسرارها.* ********** *أُسمّي الترابَ امتداداً لروحي
أُسمّي يديّ رصيفَ الجروح
أُسمّي الحصى أجنحة
أسمّي العصافير لوزاً وتين
وأستلّ من تينة الصدر غصناً
وأقذفهُ كالحجرْ
وأنسفُ دبّابةَ الفاتحين*.

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## تحية عسكريه

تصبحون على وطن 

عندما يذهب الشهداء الى النوم أصحو 

وأحرسهم من هواة الرّثاء 



أقول لهم : 

تصبحون على وطن، 

من سحابٍ ومن شجرٍ، 

من سراب وماء 



أهنئهم بالسلامة من حادث المستحيل 

ومن قيمة المذبح الفائضة 

وأسرق وقتا لكي يسرقوني من الوقت. 



هل كلنا شهداء؟ 



وأهمس : 

يا أصدقائي اتركوا حائطا واحداً، 

لحبال الغسيل، 

اتركوا ليلةً للغناء 



اعلّق أسماءكم أين شئتم فناموا قليلاً، 

وناموا على سلم الكرمة الحامضة 



لأحرس أحلامكم من خناجر حراسكم 

وانقلاب الكتاب على الأنبياء 



وكونوا نشيد الذي لا نشيد له 

عندما تذهبون إلى النوم هذا المساء 



أقول لكم : 

تصبحون على وطنٍ 

حمّلوه على فرس راكضه 



مع تحياتي يا دموع الورد اجمل شيء في الكون  وطن تحبه ويحبك .

عبدالله الشرفا  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):  :SnipeR (90):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية 					 
_
تصبحون على وطن 

عندما يذهب الشهداء الى النوم أصحو 

وأحرسهم من هواة الرّثاء 



أقول لهم : 

تصبحون على وطن، 

من سحابٍ ومن شجرٍ، 

من سراب وماء 



أهنئهم بالسلامة من حادث المستحيل 

ومن قيمة المذبح الفائضة 

وأسرق وقتا لكي يسرقوني من الوقت. 



هل كلنا شهداء؟ 



وأهمس : 

يا أصدقائي اتركوا حائطا واحداً، 

لحبال الغسيل، 

اتركوا ليلةً للغناء 



اعلّق أسماءكم أين شئتم فناموا قليلاً، 

وناموا على سلم الكرمة الحامضة 



لأحرس أحلامكم من خناجر حراسكم 

وانقلاب الكتاب على الأنبياء 



وكونوا نشيد الذي لا نشيد له 

عندما تذهبون إلى النوم هذا المساء 



أقول لكم : 

تصبحون على وطنٍ 

حمّلوه على فرس راكضه 



مع تحياتي يا دموع الورد اجمل شيء في الكون  وطن تحبه ويحبك .

عبدالله الشرفا 


شكرا جزيلا على المشاركه الجميله منك
صدقت اجمل شي بلكون وطن تحبه ويحبك


_

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية                      

تصبحون على وطن 

عندما يذهب الشهداء الى النوم أصحو 

وأحرسهم من هواة الرّثاء 



أقول لهم : 

تصبحون على وطن، 

من سحابٍ ومن شجرٍ، 

من سراب وماء 



أهنئهم بالسلامة من حادث المستحيل 

ومن قيمة المذبح الفائضة 

وأسرق وقتا لكي يسرقوني من الوقت. 



هل كلنا شهداء؟ 



وأهمس : 

يا أصدقائي اتركوا حائطا واحداً، 

لحبال الغسيل، 

اتركوا ليلةً للغناء 



اعلّق أسماءكم أين شئتم فناموا قليلاً، 

وناموا على سلم الكرمة الحامضة 



لأحرس أحلامكم من خناجر حراسكم 

وانقلاب الكتاب على الأنبياء 



وكونوا نشيد الذي لا نشيد له 

عندما تذهبون إلى النوم هذا المساء 



أقول لكم : 

تصبحون على وطنٍ 

حمّلوه على فرس راكضه 



مع تحياتي يا دموع الورد اجمل شيء في الكون وطن تحبه ويحبك .

عبدالله الشرفا 


شكرا جزيلا على المشاركه الجميله منك
صدقت اجمل شي بلكون وطن تحبه ويحبك



_


 لا شكر عواجب ما لم يكن له وطن فانة يعتبر تائه بالكون

----------


## دموع الورد

الوطن.....الوطن لا شي يعوض عن الوطن و الاهل
الله يحفظ الوطن

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

أنا من هناك . و لي ذكرياتٌ ، وُلدت كما تُولد الناس ، 
لي والده و بيتٌ كثير النوافذ ، لي إخوة ، أصدقاء ، و سجنٌ بنافذةٍ باردة ... 
و لي موجةٌ خطفتها النوارس ، لي مشهدي الخاص ... 
لي عشبةٌ زائدة ، و لي قمرٌ في أقاصي الكلام ، و رزقُ الطيور ، و زيتونةٌ خالدة ... 
مَرَرتُ على الأرض قبل مرور السيوف على جسدٍ حوّلوه إلى مائدة .. 
أنا من هناك ، أُعيد السماء إلى أمها حين تبكي السماءُ على أمها ، 
و أبكي لتعرفني غيمةٌ عائدة .. 
تعلّمتُ كل كلامٍ يليقُ بمحكمة الدم كي أكسر القاعدة .. 
تعلّمتُ كل الكلام ، و فكّكته كي أُركّب مُفردةً واحدة ، 
هي : الوطن ...  
 
كتبنا على المرايا لنقرأ الفجر الجديد وعدنا بعدما كسروا القيود التي من حديد ...كلنا من هناك ...
نحلم أن نكون معادلة الوطن في زمان يصعب فيه الحلول في زمان نكرر فيه أنفسنا ولا نحلم أن نكون ...

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المستحيل المنتظر 					 
> _ 
> 
> 
> أنا من هناك . و لي ذكرياتٌ ، وُلدت كما تُولد الناس ، 
> لي والده و بيتٌ كثير النوافذ ، لي إخوة ، أصدقاء ، و سجنٌ بنافذةٍ باردة ... 
> و لي موجةٌ خطفتها النوارس ، لي مشهدي الخاص ... 
> لي عشبةٌ زائدة ، و لي قمرٌ في أقاصي الكلام ، و رزقُ الطيور ، و زيتونةٌ خالدة ... 
> ...


 كم احب هذا المقطع الذي وضعتيه..لكنه زاد جمالا عندما اضفي اليه رونقكي الجميل

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلووو كتير
يسلمو

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمرورك زهرتنا

----------

